# Rorys last hole in the Majors 2016



## freddielong (Jul 30, 2016)

Did anyone watch the golf last night, Rory on the 18th last night summed up his last few years, and the very reason I believe he will not win another major until he changes either his mindset or gets a stronger caddie.

18th is a short Par 5 he was right on or just above the cut line at plus 2, had a 5 or 6 iron into the green, the flag is tight to the front. The shot all day long was hit the green 2 putt play the weekend and see what happens, Rory tries to cut one in to get it close, over cuts it into a horrid spot and not only doesn't make birdie but doesn't make a par and is definitely not playing the weekend.

Between Rory and his caddie they are not making the right decisions.


----------



## jusme (Jul 30, 2016)

I agree it was not the best decision to try and get close to that pin, but the last hole decision is far from his biggest problem. His tee to green was actually pretty solid yesterday, as it is most of the time. PUTTING is shocking, or pathetic as Rory himself described it. 

His wedge game needs some work also. I notice often in his 2/3 ball he is 30/40 yards closer. Playing partners going in with irons, he going in with a wedge or short iron and he is TOO often further away. He hits wedges on full power too often. I see most others going for control and precision with a lot less than full power/swings

New caddie and new putting coach/new coach period.


----------



## swanny32 (Jul 30, 2016)

No way he needs to replace JB, look at what the pair have achieved already. He needs a new short game and putting coach then he'll be right back on it.


----------



## Robobum (Jul 30, 2016)

https://twitter.com/jamessavagencg/status/759299284420395008


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 30, 2016)

I remember about 2 years ago there was a thread about McIlroy because he hadn't won in a while and swapped to Nike , there was then the same things being said - new coach , new caddy - not going to win a major for ages etc etc - he then went on to win the PGA , The Open, the US Pga plus WGC 

He is a streaky player because he is a straky putter - why does he need a new caddy when clearly he didn't sink enough putts - he will work on it and then come back and win some more and then have another dry spell. His record is there for all to see and it's been alongside his caddy


----------



## freddielong (Jul 30, 2016)

It was just over a year ago and he has won nothing of note (sorry irish open but you are not important ).

He needs to change his caddie because they make bad decisions together, I get he didn't putt well but all he needed was a safe iron shot from the middle of the fairway to make the cut.

Tournaments have been won by players who have just scraped the cut but no one that has missed the cut has ever won a golf tournament


----------



## TheDiablo (Jul 30, 2016)

But that shot and his aggression is exactly what makes Rory a great player, it's just his execution was off this week. 

Change him going for pins when he can and turn him more defensive might mean more made cuts and top 25 finishes but it will take away some of the wins, which is all he cares about. 

In his mind he was up and down for Eagle, which would have got him within 7 of Jason Day and a very slim chance, with a bucket load of momentum. He has no interest in playing to 40ft, scraping the cut, shooting two 67s and the weekend and coming 25th. 

He did play the hole terribly though! But I wouldn't change his approach to it. 

For me it's his wedge game doing serious damage at the moment, he just isn't getting  anywhere near enough from 125 and in to the 12ft range, which is putting pressure on his putting which can be flaky. Go do some DJ-esque work with the wedges, find a new putting coach and he will be fine.


----------



## Three (Jul 30, 2016)

freddielong said:



			Did anyone watch the golf last night, Rory on the 18th last night summed up his last few years, and the very reason I believe he will not win another major until he changes either his mindset or gets a stronger caddie.

18th is a short Par 5 he was right on or just above the cut line at plus 2, had a 5 or 6 iron into the green, the flag is tight to the front. The shot all day long was hit the green 2 putt play the weekend and see what happens, Rory tries to cut one in to get it close, over cuts it into a horrid spot and not only doesn't make birdie but doesn't make a par and is definitely not playing the weekend.

Between Rory and his caddie they are not making the right decisions.
		
Click to expand...

World number 4 tries a basic fade with a mid iron from middle of fairway.   Shock horror.... 

OK he over-did the cut, but do you really think you get to world number 1 by playing 5 or 6 irons away from the pin and accepting a 2 putt? 

If he had 50 attempts at playing that shot again, he would probably make about 40 birdies, 9 eagles and a freak bogey, which just happened to occur yesterday.   He was just unlucky, even by missing the green to the right 20 times, he would probably make birdie half of those times.


----------



## freddielong (Jul 30, 2016)

Three said:



			World number 4 tries a basic fade with a mid iron from middle of fairway.   Shock horror.... 

OK he over-did the cut, but do you really think you get to world number 1 by playing 5 or 6 irons away from the pin and accepting a 2 putt? 

If he had 50 attempts at playing that shot again, he would probably make about 40 birdies, 9 eagles and a freak bogey, which just happened to occur yesterday.   He was just unlucky, even by missing the green to the right 20 times, he would probably make birdie half of those times.
		
Click to expand...

Ok but when you are not playing well you stay in the tournament, like Spieth and Day over the first 9 holes.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 30, 2016)

freddielong said:



			It was just over a year ago and he has won nothing of note (sorry irish open but you are not important ).

He needs to change his caddie because they make bad decisions together, I get he didn't putt well but all he needed was a safe iron shot from the middle of the fairway to make the cut.

Tournaments have been won by players who have just scraped the cut but no one that has missed the cut has ever won a golf tournament
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but when was the Irish Open not deemed important ? It's his home open hosted by him and one he wanted to win and he did win it - you can't deem it "not important " because that helps it sit in with your opinion - also have to remember that he has spent a period out with an ankle injury 

I think Hobbit said it well yesterday about Willett - people seem to enjoy knocking down our top players - the way he plays is what wins him majors - it's fine margins and if he had got a few more putts to drop he would be up there challenging


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 30, 2016)

Whatever the reasons, and whether people agree with it or not. He is going backwards, very quickly. He needs to sort it out massively over the winter months.

Otherwise when he gets to the senior tour he will have a lot of time counting his money and not his majors.


----------



## BesCumber (Jul 30, 2016)

Robobum said:



https://twitter.com/jamessavagencg/status/759299284420395008

Click to expand...

Succinctly sums up the problem for me.
I'am sorry, but i really don't understand this anti caddie line.
I've never seen him play a shot yet..


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 30, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			Whatever the reasons, and whether people agree with it or not. He is going backwards, very quickly. He needs to sort it out massively over the winter months.

Otherwise when he gets to the senior tour he will have a lot of time counting his money and not his majors.
		
Click to expand...

Don't you think that's a bit too much overreaction ? He once went 20 months without a win - couple weeks ago he was 5th in The Open and before that he won the Irish Open yet he is being written off


----------



## Three (Jul 30, 2016)

freddielong said:



			Ok but when you are not playing well you stay in the tournament, like Spieth and Day over the first 9 holes.
		
Click to expand...

Did you not see the stunning drive he'd hit about 5 minutes previously? 

The shot from the middle of the fairway was a fade, he just over did it and got very unlucky.


----------



## Three (Jul 30, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			Whatever the reasons, and whether people agree with it or not. He is going backwards, very quickly. He needs to sort it out massively over the winter months.

Otherwise when he gets to the senior tour he will have a lot of time counting his money and not his majors.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't  that just what we call "golf"? 

We've only seen one player completely dominant, all the best of the rest have come and gone in waves. 

The margins are extremely fine, I don't see any issues for major concern.


----------



## Oohmeoldbacksknackered (Jul 30, 2016)

Three said:



			Isn't  that just what we call "golf"? 

We've only seen one player completely dominant, all the best of the rest have come and gone in waves. 

The margins are extremely fine, I don't see any issues for major concern.
		
Click to expand...

One player??

I've seen two and looking at the best of the best he missed something like 8 or 9 cuts over a 30 year period in the majors. 

Rory will go down as a great. But if he wants to be The Great of his time he'll have to finish more tournaments.

Jack's first thought was get on the green then be as close as you can.

'Nuff said??

&#129299;


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 30, 2016)

Robobum said:



https://twitter.com/jamessavagencg/status/759299284420395008

Click to expand...

I also saw a stat that he was 1st on strokes gained driving and 151st on stokes gained putting. 

On the 18th he hit a bad approach and then two dreadful chips, albeit from a tough lie on the first of those. I see the OP's point about hitting the green and two putting and (at my level of ability) that's certainly what I would have done but also agree with three that it's not really a difficult shot for Rory, he just hit a bad shot. Not a caddy issue.

He needs to sort his putting, he doesn't hole enough mid range ones and misses far too many around 6 feet. He just looks uncomfortable putting and you never really expect him to hole these putts. Nothing he isn't well aware of, I'm sure, he'll be working on it and when it clicks again he'll win plenty.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 30, 2016)

This just shows how good Tiger was. 
The likes of Rory,Day,Speith & DJ will all have spells at the top,but none will dominate like Tiger did. 
Rory will definitely win more majors.


----------



## TheDiablo (Jul 30, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			Whatever the reasons, and whether people agree with it or not. He is going backwards, very quickly. He needs to sort it out massively over the winter months.

Otherwise when he gets to the senior tour he will have a lot of time counting his money and not his majors.
		
Click to expand...

What a ridiculous overreaction. At this age the greatest of all all time went 12 majors without winning one. At this age Phil Mick, the second greatest golfer of 21st century, didn't have a single major. 

There's only 4 a year and it's tough to win  with such deep fields. You'll look foolish in 10 years when he has a career slam and 8 majors to his name the be the best Europe has produced.


----------



## Garush34 (Jul 30, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			Whatever the reasons, and whether people agree with it or not. He is going backwards, very quickly. He needs to sort it out massively over the winter months.

Otherwise when he gets to the senior tour he will have a lot of time counting his money and not his majors.
		
Click to expand...

He's gone backwards before, all the way out of the top ten in the world after being world no 1, went on to win the Austrailian PGA and then went on to top the rankings again. There's plenty of time for hint to work it out. He knows what the issue is, he said it himself. He'll put in work between now and April next year on his putting. 

As others have said people are too quick to know them down when they had a bad spell. Just let him play golf and the wins will take care of themselves.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 30, 2016)

TheDiablo said:



			What a ridiculous overreaction. At this age the greatest of all all time went 12 majors without winning one. At this age Phil Mick, the second greatest golfer of 21st century, didn't have a single major. 

There's only 4 a year and it's tough to win  with such deep fields. You'll look foolish in 10 years when he has a career slam and 8 majors to his name the be the best Europe has produced.
		
Click to expand...

How can it be ridiculous, when was the last time he has done anything that is acceptable to him of recent. Never mind his fans. If it is ridiculous, ask him if he is happy having a couple of days off today and tomorrow.
Less than a year ago him and Speith were the next big two. Bigged up by all the golfing mags inc Golf monthly. Then it was the big three. What now the big ten.
If nothing is wrong with his game, then he has won his last major. Things need to change.
PS, hope he does get his game back.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 30, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			How can it be ridiculous, when was the last time he has done anything that is acceptable to him of recent. Never mind his fans. If it is ridiculous, ask him if he is happy having a couple of days off today and tomorrow.
Less than a year ago him and Speith were the next big two. Bigged up by all the golfing mags inc Golf monthly. Then it was the big three. What now the big ten.
If nothing is wrong with his game, then he has won his last major. Things need to change.
PS, hope he does get his game back.
		
Click to expand...

It's ridiculous because all you have to do is look at his career to date and realise that he has gone through quiet spells before and then gone on to win comps again - yet you are talking as if he is done if he doesn't do major changes. No one has said nothing is wrong with his game but it's not something that hasn't happened before and he will make the slight adjustments needed then win again


----------



## jusme (Jul 30, 2016)

I watch a lot of golf and disagree with those that say the caddie relationship is not part of the problem. I have no doubt that it's not the caddies fault (imagine he is doing what Rory has asked of him). I watch other golfer/caddie interactions and at times see/hear the caddie literally stop the player from playing a certain shot/use a certain club. Sometimes the caddie does need to intervene strongly and I HAVE never saw this with JP (once again I doubt JP's fault). Rory is single minded and feels he does not want/need that type of input/discussion - that's the impression I get. I believe a change of attitude towards this relationship (encourage JP to be more involved in decision making, in particular following a bad shot/hole and at crucial points in the round, such as the 2nd at 18 yesterday) from Rory would benefit him, or a stronger caddie who pushes his opinions more. 

Your flaws/weak points are always masked to an extent when your winning. I certainly do not think he's falling apart, nor do I believe his game is in a terrible place (for his standard), however he does need to work on the areas mentioned here and on countless other threads around the net. When he is on he is almost unbeatable but he does not have the game to hang in there/grind when it's off. That's the area I would love to see a change in - both technical and mental change needed.


----------



## BesCumber (Jul 30, 2016)

jusme said:



			I watch a lot of golf and disagree with those that say the caddie relationship is not part of the problem. I have no doubt that it's not the caddies fault (imagine he is doing what Rory has asked of him). I watch other golfer/caddie interactions and at times see/hear the caddie literally stop the player from playing a certain shot/use a certain club. Sometimes the caddie does need to intervene strongly and I HAVE never saw this with JP (once again I doubt JP's fault). Rory is single minded and feels he does not want/need that type of input/discussion - that's the impression I get. I believe a change of attitude towards this relationship (encourage JP to be more involved in decision making, in particular following a bad shot/hole and at crucial points in the round, such as the 2nd at 18 yesterday) from Rory would benefit him, or a stronger caddie who pushes his opinions more. 

Your flaws/weak points are always masked to an extent when your winning. I certainly do not think he's falling apart, nor do I believe his game is in a terrible place (for his standard), however he does need to work on the areas mentioned here and on countless other threads around the net. When he is on he is almost unbeatable but he does not have the game to hang in there/grind when it's off. That's the area I would love to see a change in - both technical and mental change needed.
		
Click to expand...

Its just my opinion, but for me Rorys problems are on the putting surface.
I don't see how a more forthright JP would help in this situation.:thup:


----------



## TheDiablo (Jul 30, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			How can it be ridiculous, when was the last time he has done anything that is acceptable to him of recent. Never mind his fans. If it is ridiculous, ask him if he is happy having a couple of days off today and tomorrow.
Less than a year ago him and Speith were the next big two. Bigged up by all the golfing mags inc Golf monthly. Then it was the big three. What now the big ten.
If nothing is wrong with his game, then he has won his last major. Things need to change.
PS, hope he does get his game back.
		
Click to expand...

5 (major), 3, MC (major), 4, 1, 12, 4, 10 (major), 4, 27, 3

Rorys last 11 starts prior to this week -  pretty sure most of them are 'acceptable' and that's with, by his standards a poor wedge game and cold putter. 

Of course what you said was ridiculous. He's 27, not 47. Some greats hadn't won a single major by this age.


----------



## moogie (Jul 30, 2016)

He's been nowhere near his best for a while now.
Yet the commentators still wax lyrical about him whilst having their heads rammed firmly up kissing his butt
Paul McGinley is so scared to say even 1 negative word about him.
Radar Riley exactly the same.
Sickens me
Just speak the truth,  when he plays a crap shot,  just call it that way,  that's what commentators are supposed to do.
He's no longer the prospect.
He's no longer the child prodigy.
He's a grown man.
At his best......absolutely brilliant golfer.
But unfortunately he doesn't really have a "B game"
When it's not 100% totally going his way,  he sulks,  ( IMHO )
He's incapable of just grinding out a result.

As stated above 
His putting is still his huge weakness
Great golfers are normally excellent clinical putters
For a decade you'd have taken Tiger Woods to sink a 6 footer,  if your life depended on it
But,  at no point in Rory's career,  would I have wanted Rory to take that same putt

Rory hit 2 duffs on 18 ( chips )
For me
He already wanted to go home by then
No way was he fighting to make that cut,  after the 1st duff
Others,  ie Mickleson,  would have fought harder to grind the score to make cut 


Rant Over :rant:  :sbox:


----------



## TheDiablo (Jul 30, 2016)

moogie said:



			He's been nowhere near his best for a while now.
Yet the commentators still wax lyrical about him whilst having their heads rammed firmly up kissing his butt
Paul McGinley is so scared to say even 1 negative word about him.
Radar Riley exactly the same.
Sickens me
Just speak the truth,  when he plays a crap shot,  just call it that way,  that's what commentators are supposed to do.
He's no longer the prospect.
He's no longer the child prodigy.
He's a grown man.
At his best......absolutely brilliant golfer.
But unfortunately he doesn't really have a "B game"
When it's not 100% totally going his way,  he sulks,  ( IMHO )
He's incapable of just grinding out a result.

As stated above 
His putting is still his huge weakness
Great golfers are normally excellent clinical putters
For a decade you'd have taken Tiger Woods to sink a 6 footer,  if your life depended on it
But,  at no point in Rory's career,  would I have wanted Rory to take that same putt

Rory hit 2 duffs on 18 ( chips )
For me
He already wanted to go home by then
No way was he fighting to make that cut,  after the 1st duff
Others,  ie Mickleson,  would have fought harder to grind the score to make cut 


Rant Over :rant:  :sbox:
		
Click to expand...

For a rant on here that's one of the more accurate ones!


----------



## Karl102 (Jul 30, 2016)

Robobum said:



https://twitter.com/jamessavagencg/status/759299284420395008

Click to expand...


Says it all.... :thup:


----------



## SugarPenguin (Jul 30, 2016)

He just cannot putt to save his life at the moment. 

The reason he is going for everything is to ensure he gets close so he doesn't have long difficult Putts. It's just a massive problem for him as the aggressive shots leave him in terrible positions and then his putting is exposed even more. 

It's not a good advert for trying to sell his new putter

i love Rory and he will get it back.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 30, 2016)

He needs to get out of the gym and onto the putting green, he seems too bothered bulking up and looking the part rather than knuckling down.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 30, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's ridiculous because all you have to do is look at his career to date and realise that he has gone through quiet spells before and then gone on to win comps again - yet you are talking as if he is done if he doesn't do major changes. No one has said nothing is wrong with his game but it's not something that hasn't happened before and he will make the slight adjustments needed then win again
		
Click to expand...

For the record I agree with the op 100% something needs to change. Rory in this sport set a very high standard for a time, something that has been surpassed by other golfers. Ie Stenson  for starters. The standard that Rory had set, he is not playing up to it, nor has he for some time, and if he continues like this I cannot see it in the near future either. I have said that he needs to change something massively, Some have said putting, not me. Some have said caddy, not me. Some have said shot selection, not me. If it is a combination of all three plus others then that is not a little problem. Seems to me that we all agree that something is not right, we are discussing to what extent.
Out of interest, anyone know Rory's success when he was at Titliest compared to Nike.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 30, 2016)

moogie said:



			He's been nowhere near his best for a while now.
Yet the commentators still wax lyrical about him whilst having their heads rammed firmly up kissing his butt
Paul McGinley is so scared to say even 1 negative word about him.
Radar Riley exactly the same.
Sickens me
Just speak the truth,  when he plays a crap shot,  just call it that way,  that's what commentators are supposed to do.
He's no longer the prospect.
He's no longer the child prodigy.
He's a grown man.
At his best......absolutely brilliant golfer.
But unfortunately he doesn't really have a "B game"
When it's not 100% totally going his way,  he sulks,  ( IMHO )
He's incapable of just grinding out a result.

As stated above 
His putting is still his huge weakness
Great golfers are normally excellent clinical putters
For a decade you'd have taken Tiger Woods to sink a 6 footer,  if your life depended on it
But,  at no point in Rory's career,  would I have wanted Rory to take that same putt

Rory hit 2 duffs on 18 ( chips )
For me
He already wanted to go home by then
No way was he fighting to make that cut,  after the 1st duff
Others,  ie Mickleson,  would have fought harder to grind the score to make cut 


Rant Over :rant:  :sbox:
		
Click to expand...

Good points well putt&#128077;


----------



## richy (Jul 30, 2016)

moogie said:



			He's been nowhere near his best for a while now.
Yet the commentators still wax lyrical about him whilst having their heads rammed firmly up kissing his butt
Paul McGinley is so scared to say even 1 negative word about him.
Radar Riley exactly the same.
Sickens me
Just speak the truth,  when he plays a crap shot,  just call it that way,  that's what commentators are supposed to do.
He's no longer the prospect.
He's no longer the child prodigy.
He's a grown man.
At his best......absolutely brilliant golfer.
But unfortunately he doesn't really have a "B game"
When it's not 100% totally going his way,  he sulks,  ( IMHO )
He's incapable of just grinding out a result.

As stated above 
His putting is still his huge weakness
Great golfers are normally excellent clinical putters
For a decade you'd have taken Tiger Woods to sink a 6 footer,  if your life depended on it
But,  at no point in Rory's career,  would I have wanted Rory to take that same putt

Rory hit 2 duffs on 18 ( chips )
For me
He already wanted to go home by then
No way was he fighting to make that cut,  after the 1st duff
Others,  ie Mickleson,  would have fought harder to grind the score to make cut 


Rant Over :rant:  :sbox:
		
Click to expand...

Twice I've heard that rant today 

Spot on


----------



## Fish (Jul 30, 2016)

Rory needs to be single again, women are the work of the devil,  as soon as he's in a serious relationship his form drops massively, maybe he doesn't adopt the same restrain boxers do before fights &#128540;


----------



## Alucard (Jul 30, 2016)

My take on this was that Rory is playing great with his Driver and most of his iron play was also top draw, the problem is simply that his putting is off and he can not seem to buy a put.  He had many chances over the 2 days to post a score but couldnt seem to make many birdies.
I watched every shot that Rory,Phil Mickelson and Day played over the 2 days as their 3 ball was covered live on the PGA website. Rorys driving was the best of the bunch but if you dont make the puts it hurts you at this level.


----------



## hovis (Jul 30, 2016)

Playing well or not.  A golfer in the world's top 5 should be making the cut!!!!! Minimum!


----------



## Alucard (Jul 30, 2016)

hovis said:



			Playing well or not.  A golfer in the world's top 5 should be making the cut!!!!! Minimum!
		
Click to expand...

I guess so but if you can not make a birdie any errors you make are magnified than you will not make the cut. His reads were terrible at this level and he was pushing the ball off the target line almost every time and not putting with any confidence when making in his puts.
Time will tell what happens but he was certainly hitting it a long way in the fairway off the tee much of the time and his Driver and Iron play was good enough for me..


----------



## Three (Jul 30, 2016)

McGinley "scared"  to criticise Rory?   Take a look at Sky News site today. 

As for the rest, maybe you should all enlighten us on how you reached number 1 in the world before waxing lyrical on what Rory is doing wrong &#128526;&#128521;


----------



## jusme (Jul 30, 2016)

Three said:



			McGinley "scared"  to criticise Rory?   Take a look at Sky News site today. 

As for the rest, maybe you should all enlighten us on how you reached number 1 in the world before waxing lyrical on what Rory is doing wrong &#128526;&#128521;
		
Click to expand...

Are you serious? If you're not number one in the world your not entitled to express an opinion? If that be the case we may cut our tongues out as they have no use in any aspect of life, given that almost everytime we open our mouths we are expressing an opinion on something or other. The world would grind to a halt


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 30, 2016)

Rory is dire at the moment and there is no point quoting how good a ball striker he is because its about getting it in the ho!e and he can't do that. He doesn't have a caddy JP is a bag carrier nothing more nothing less. He played the last hole like a chopper it was as simple as that.

Yet another weekend off for him, he must be getting use to it now....


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 30, 2016)

I think the truth about his game is somewhere in the middle. He's certainly not finished, and has always been a streaky player.

That said, i dont ever recall seeing him so bad with the putter. When he won it would usually be when he sank more than his usual mount of 6-10 ft putts. NOT when he stopped missing from 4ft. Nobody who wants to win consistently should miss some of the putts he does with such regularity.


----------



## hovis (Jul 30, 2016)

I agree that he's a bad putter but he never seems to knock it close enough to have a chance of a birdie.   How many times has he bombed one down and left a 50 yard wedge 30ft away!!!!


----------



## Oohmeoldbacksknackered (Jul 30, 2016)

He'll always be the crowd's favourite whilst he's bombing them down. But Tiger proved you get better results playing the 2nd shot from position a and used the best club to get there.

He's got plenty of time. But probably not as much as he thinks. I reckon we'll see a slightly different Rory next year.

But he'll still have the same caddy.


----------



## freddielong (Jul 30, 2016)

Bad shots can't be helped repeated bad decisions can, his bogey and missed cut was down to a bad decision, I bet in that situation Jordan  Speith or Phil makes the birdie on 18 every time.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 30, 2016)

freddielong said:



			Bad shots can't be helped repeated bad decisions can, his bogey and missed cut was down to a bad decision, I bet in that situation Jordan  Speith or Phil makes the birdie on 18 *every time*.
		
Click to expand...

REALLY?

Like dumping a ball in the water and then duffing another one in the water. Humans make mistakes!


----------



## freddielong (Jul 30, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			REALLY?

Like dumping a ball in the water and then duffing another one in the water. Humans make mistakes!
		
Click to expand...

Did he whilst trying to make a cut when was that?


----------



## derryork76 (Jul 30, 2016)

I agree with everyones opinion on Rory. He is so frustrating to watch! He has so much talent yet HE plays so many bad shots (not his caddy). For me Major events lose something when he does not play?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 30, 2016)

freddielong said:



			Did he whilst trying to make a cut when was that?
		
Click to expand...

The point was that when the chips are down and something important is on the line, everyone can make mistakes. 

No way should Rory play safe with a 5/6 iron in his hand. He'd just smashed the drive having hit a great 6 iron on the par 3 two holes back. I hope he plays they same shot everytime.


----------



## Oohmeoldbacksknackered (Jul 30, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			The point was that when the chips are down and something important is on the line, everyone can make mistakes. 

No way should Rory play safe with a 5/6 iron in his hand. He'd just smashed the drive having hit a great 6 iron on the par 3 two holes back. I hope he plays they same shot everytime.
		
Click to expand...

He should always play safe. It's just his definition of safe that should change.
Missing the green with a mid iron should be a once in a blue moon for him. Getting a birdie should be a bonus. 
He should be looking for birdie after playing a wedge in - this wasn't the time to try the miracle shot. He definitely looked like a man happy to miss the cut to me as well.

Jack wouldn't have missed the cut. Tiger wouldn't. Rory at the moment needs to start thinking like a winner not just a hugely talented genius.


----------



## Tongo (Jul 30, 2016)

Too many are throwing Tiger and Jack into the comparison mix but, for me, Rory is more like Seve. There will be unbelievable brilliance at times but there will also be periods of unfathomable mediocrity.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 30, 2016)

G



Tongo said:



			Too many are throwing Tiger and Jack into the comparison mix but, for me, Rory is more like Seve. There will be unbelievable brilliance at times but there will also be periods of unfathomable mediocrity.
		
Click to expand...

You are having a laugh arnt you, Rory is not in the same league as Seve not even close


----------



## Tongo (Jul 30, 2016)

HankMarvin said:



			G

You are having a laugh arnt you, Rory is not in the same league as Seve not even close
		
Click to expand...

He isnt in the same league as Jack or Tiger either but there's been plenty of references. 

Anyhow, the comparison was in playing style.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 30, 2016)

Tongo said:



			He isnt in the same league as Jack or Tiger either but there's been plenty of references. 

Anyhow, the comparison was in playing style.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with you on the first part but there is no way in hell that Rory has the imagination that Seve had and he hasn't got the ability to play shots like Seve did.

He is good player but that's as far as it goes but right now he is pure cack


----------



## Tongo (Jul 30, 2016)

HankMarvin said:



			I agree with you on the first part but there is no way in hell that Rory has the imagination that Seve had and he hasn't got the ability to play shots like Seve did.

He is good player but that's as far as it goes but right now he is pure cack
		
Click to expand...

The comparison had nothing to do with imagination. It was regarding inconsistency. 

4 majors at the age of 27 makes Rory a great player regardless of what he is playing like at the moment.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 30, 2016)

Was having this discussion with a forumer on twitter , I think his weights are affecting his touch/feel 



Also , were are all saying what we think is wrong when in fact we have no idea whats going on in his personal life , maybe something is up and he Is going to oprk but doesn't wana be there and has no intrest in being there ,


 sound familiar at all ??? 



cept sky sports are not all over our bad days ..


just a thought


----------



## Oohmeoldbacksknackered (Jul 30, 2016)

I know Rory isn't that good yet. But don't you think he could be?
With his ball striking ability all he needs is to work on his strategy...
(And maybe his putting &#128521


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 30, 2016)

I think Rory needs to decide what Rory wants. He clearly isn't 100% on it and the putting is a mess. However, he's too good to be down too long and he'll be back.


----------



## drdel (Jul 30, 2016)

+



moogie said:



			He's been nowhere near his best for a while now.
Yet the commentators still wax lyrical about him whilst having their heads rammed firmly up kissing his butt
Paul McGinley is so scared to say even 1 negative word about him.
Radar Riley exactly the same.
Sickens me
Just speak the truth,  when he plays a crap shot,  just call it that way,  that's what commentators are supposed to do.
He's no longer the prospect.
He's no longer the child prodigy.
He's a grown man.
At his best......absolutely brilliant golfer.
But unfortunately he doesn't really have a "B game"
When it's not 100% totally going his way,  he sulks,  ( IMHO )
He's incapable of just grinding out a result.

As stated above 
His putting is still his huge weakness
Great golfers are normally excellent clinical putters
For a decade you'd have taken Tiger Woods to sink a 6 footer,  if your life depended on it
But,  at no point in Rory's career,  would I have wanted Rory to take that same putt

Rory hit 2 duffs on 18 ( chips )
For me
He already wanted to go home by then
No way was he fighting to make that cut,  after the 1st duff
Others,  ie Mickleson,  would have fought harder to grind the score to make cut 


Rant Over :rant:  :sbox:
		
Click to expand...

I pretty much agree with you. I'm afraid his attitude turns me off. His comments about not watching the golf at the Olympics and preferring 'real' sport were immature and not what an ambassador for his sport should say even if that is his personal view.

I just wonder if his desire to over power the courses and all his strength work in the gym is causing issues with muscle control on puts.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 30, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			For the record I agree with the op 100% something needs to change. Rory in this sport set a very high standard for a time, something that has been surpassed by other golfers. Ie Stenson  for starters. The standard that Rory had set, he is not playing up to it, nor has he for some time, and if he continues like this I cannot see it in the near future either. I have said that he needs to change something massively, Some have said putting, not me. Some have said caddy, not me. Some have said shot selection, not me. If it is a combination of all three plus others then that is not a little problem. Seems to me that we all agree that something is not right, we are discussing to what extent.
Out of interest, anyone know Rory's success when he was at Titliest compared to Nike.
		
Click to expand...

7 out of the last 11 comps he has finished in the top 5 including one win -  even though he isn't sinking a great amount of putts he is still up and around the challengers

Even the last two days his ball striking was supreme - he doesn't need to change massively anything - he just needs to find some form , confidence and rhythm with the putter - that's his issue in a nut shell , and he will go away and work on it and it will click and he will win majors etc - everyone goes through peaks and troughs in regards form , no one is at the top week in week out - the competition is that strong at the moment 

Seen McIlroy written off a number of times only to come back and shove it down people's throats 

As for Nike vs Titliest 

Won two majors with each manufacterer

Two WGC with Nike , two OOM with Nike 

Seems he has won one more comp with Nike


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 30, 2016)

I wouldn't write McIlroy off but he needs to sort himself out. He has issues on the course, certainly with his putting but he'll be back. I can't see him dominating the game going forward now and there's perhaps a hint of others looking to pass him by on the way up


----------



## delc (Jul 30, 2016)

Rory blamed his failure to make the cut to his putting. But every time I saw him he had hooked his tee shot into the rough or a bunker!


----------



## bobmac (Jul 31, 2016)

HankMarvin said:



			He is good player but that's as far as it goes but right now he is pure cack
		
Click to expand...

Ok, you don't like Rory, we get the message.


----------



## seochris (Jul 31, 2016)

I thought that his wedge play sucked...put too much pressure on his putting.  But the putting was rubbish too so overall he needs to improve from 150yds in....


----------



## Fish (Jul 31, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			7 out of the last 11 comps he has finished in the top 5 including one win -  even though he isn't sinking a great amount of putts *he is still up and around the challengers*

Click to expand...

No he's not, and how long is it going back to include his last 11 comps!  

Since winning in Ireland he may have finished in the top 5 three times but the real indicator is that he was an average 11 shots off the challengers! So being 3rd, 4th or 5th or anywhere other than _really challenging_ means squat, he's been 16 shots and 12 shots off the pace of the winning scores, that's not challenging irrelevant of where he finished on the leaderboard, IMO.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 31, 2016)

bobmac said:



			Ok, you don't like Rory, we get the message.
		
Click to expand...

Never once did I say that, in fact if I met him I would buy him a pint and tell him where it's all going wrong.

Now would I do that if I didn't like him ?


----------



## bobmac (Jul 31, 2016)

HankMarvin said:



			Never once did I say that, in fact if I met him I would buy him a pint and tell him where it's all going wrong.

Now would I do that if I didn't like him ?
		
Click to expand...

You weren't exactly complimentary in the recent thread you started


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 31, 2016)

Fish said:



			No he's not, and how long is it going back to include his last 11 comps!  

Since winning in Ireland he may have finished in the top 5 three times but the real indicator is that he was an average 11 shots off the challengers! So being 3rd, 4th or 5th or anywhere other than _really challenging_ means squat, he's been 16 shots and 12 shots off the pace of the winning scores, that's not challenging irrelevant of where he finished on the leaderboard, IMO.
		
Click to expand...


Rory = Arsenal  :rofl:


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 1, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			Rory = Arsenal  :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Maybe that's why I like him so much and feel an affinity..... 

For me I think it;s a combo, he does seem to make the wrong decisions at times, trying to power his way through the course and putting himself out of position in bunkers and such, when a good three wood would have kept him in play. But I think his putting is the biggest offender. No one's mentioned the 3ft birdie putt he on 16 that he missed, great iron in but wasted, and a shot that would have helped him make the cut. His putting is atrocious for a player at his level. If he sorts his putting, and plays a bit smarter, he'll be back in the mix in no time.


----------



## J5MBF (Aug 1, 2016)

I just think people expect too much of him at times? He isn't Tiger, never will be imo. I think if he relaxed a little and took abit off his shots he might be better. I personally really like the bloke and always will him on. I just look at him and he looks constantly under pressure & rarely has a smile on his face.


----------



## Wilson (Aug 1, 2016)

delc said:



			Rory blamed his failure to make the cut to his putting. But every time I saw him he had hooked his tee shot into the rough or a bunker!
		
Click to expand...

I watched a lot of the golf, including most of Rory's 2nd round, and his driving was superb as usual! I can't find the stats for this week, but he's 1st in strokes gained Tee to Green this season, so I don't think his driving is the issue - it's from 150yds in IMO.


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 1, 2016)

Stick it in the bunker and go to the fight, or on the left side of the green and stand here in the rain for next two days and come 10th???


----------



## Wilson (Aug 1, 2016)

seochris said:



			I thought that his wedge play sucked...put too much pressure on his putting.  But the putting was rubbish too so overall he needs to improve from 150yds in....
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this, a number of times he had a wedge in his hand and didn't hit it close - Sky spoke at the Open about how DJ had improved this area of his game massively, I think Rory needs to do the same, no point smoking a drive 350yds if you then knock the wedge to 30ft, (unless you putt like Speith!).


----------



## Slab (Aug 1, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			Stick it in the bunker and go to the fight, or on the left side of the green and stand here in the rain for next two days and come 10th???
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I get the feeling its win or bust for him and while other players were still giving fist pumps for eagles, high fives for great approach shots etc on day 4 (even though well out of contention for the win) I get the impression Rory doesn't want to do that element of a tour event or major 
Its as if as soon as he thinks the win is gone then so is his motivation to compete


----------



## rksquire (Aug 1, 2016)

Rory is really the reason I started playing golf post-football, and will sing his praises and defend him often Iâ€™m sure without really seeing the wood for the trees.  But, I am seeing a downward trend where certain are acceptable.  I get win or bust; I get an eagle on 18 puts him not just inside the cut but in a good place to attack on days 3 or 4. 
I get that his schedule is now geared solely towards the majors as this is where he thought his legacy lay.  However, his reduced schedule is a source of some problematic inconsistent play, in my opinion. 
Mentally, heâ€™s strong and can put MCs and poor performances to bed post-round; however, thereâ€™s issues mid-round.  I donâ€™t think he needs to dump JP, but he maybe needs to tell JP he expects him assist in getting him back on track mid-round, be stronger, endure the any wrath that may come his way for being outspoken in  shot selection in the knowledge that post-round the advice will have been given in his interests.
A few months ago I would have said McIlroy drives the ball, probably better than anyone when on form; his approach play has improved drastically and on form heâ€™s top 10 in this regard.  Thatâ€™s still the case, except when the wind blows.

His Putting however has always been average bar the occasional purple patch.  But now it seems to be his confidence is divided; previously he was confident about his golf game, poor putting was secondary and of limited impact to his approach to the game.  Now his confidence is split - he's confident tee-green, and the complete opposite on the green. Everything is wrong because it's got in his head - reading, pace, grip, face control etc. it's all being over thought.

I still believe he's best equipped to be the best in the world, possibly with competition from Day. DJ, Henrik, and Spieth are all capable of winning, but at their very best they fall below Rory & Day.  Of course there's the argument that Rory is now past his best, that the gym has been detrimental (I find merit in this).  Also, Jack Nicklaus has 19 runner ups; PM now has 10 after the Open.  You've got to contend to win, and win or bust doesn't really do that for you.


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 1, 2016)

" that the gym has been detrimental "

Absolutely, 100%.


----------



## Simbo (Aug 1, 2016)

He's turning into ronaldo, moody, petulant and throwing hissy fits every 2 seconds the minute everything isn't going his way. Looks like he'd rather be anywhere else than the golf course sometimes. 
It's been said before if he's not hunting for the win then he's not interested, he doesn't care if he misses the cut or is second. He's only interested in the win. Don't think hes interested in grinding out results. The win is everything to him and when he can't get it he doesn't care. His money's already in the bank.
His putting is atrocious though. And the margins can sometimes be very fine between hitting tremendous shots and hitting crap ones. Is this the reason why sometimes when he wins he wins by a lot of shots? Go for broke playing style.


----------



## MendieGK (Aug 1, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			" that the gym has been detrimental "

Absolutely, 100%.
		
Click to expand...

  Fed up with people saying this. Pretty sure, 3 of the 4 top ranked golfers are in the gym almost everyday. Ironically the only one that doesn't love it is the one who is many many leagues below the other 3 in terms of ball striking and distance etc - Jordan Spieth.

Rory is not bulked, hes fit, hes not lifting weights every day, i am sure 50% of the days will be spent doing stretching and flexibility work.

The reason he can compete despite struggling with his putter is because he hits the ball so far and straight. if he could putt even average each week, he would win 80% of the tournaments he entered.

Just like Jordan Spieth would miss 50% of cuts if he didnt putt like he did. 

Its swings and roundabouts, we all have our strengths and weaknesses


----------



## SatchFan (Aug 1, 2016)

For a multi-millionaire Rory sure looks miserable. If I was in his shoes I would tell his sponsors and his family management team to take a running jump for a few weeks and book a nice holiday with his girlfriend.


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 1, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			Fed up with people saying this. Pretty sure, 3 of the 4 top ranked golfers are in the gym almost everyday. Ironically the only one that doesn't love it is the one who is many many leagues below the other 3 in terms of ball striking and distance etc - Jordan Spieth.

Rory is not bulked, hes fit, hes not lifting weights every day, i am sure 50% of the days will be spent doing stretching and flexibility work.

The reason he can compete despite struggling with his putter is because he hits the ball so far and straight. if he could putt even average each week, he would win 80% of the tournaments he entered.

Just like Jordan Spieth would miss 50% of cuts if he didnt putt like he did. 

Its swings and roundabouts, we all have our strengths and weaknesses
		
Click to expand...

Yes but didn't he hit the ball long and straight before he started in the gym?

And Rory has bulked up and has changed appearance quite a bit.  Being fit is one thing but messing with physique too much was a bad move IMO. He looks like a body builder compared to 5 years ago.


----------



## Fish (Aug 1, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			Yes but didn't he hit the ball long and straight before he started in the gym?

And Rory has bulked up and has changed appearance quite a bit.  Being fit is one thing but messing with physique too much was a bad move IMO. He looks like a body builder compared to 5 years ago.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, he isn't just doing some light weights for strength & stamina etc, I see regular photo's of him doing weights you'd usually only see professional weightlifters taking on, it's as though he's on some kind of mission in the gym!


----------



## MendieGK (Aug 1, 2016)

Fish said:



			I agree, he isn't just doing some light weights for strength & stamina etc, I see regular photo's of him doing weights you'd usually only see professional weightlifters taking on, it's as though he's on some kind of mission in the gym!
		
Click to expand...

i don't want to be rude, but thats such an uninformed view. 

Professional weightlifters? really? he's squatting 1.5x his bodyweight, something anyone who regularly visits the gym and does the right things should be able to do. 

Deadlift, he does around 160kg, also not an extreme weight. 

Do you lot really think he just walks in and does what he wants, he has a PT employed to work with him full time. 

If he wanted to 'bulk' (which is a crazy word to use about Rory), do you really think he would still weight and look how he does? he would weight about 18stone and be absolutely ripped.

I suggest those of you that think he wants to look like a body builder 'google' - body builder.


----------



## rksquire (Aug 1, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			Fed up with people saying this. Pretty sure, 3 of the 4 top ranked golfers are in the gym almost everyday. Ironically the only one that doesn't love it is the one who is many many leagues below the other 3 in terms of ball striking and distance etc - Jordan Spieth.

Rory is not bulked, hes fit, hes not lifting weights every day, i am sure 50% of the days will be spent doing stretching and flexibility work.

The reason he can compete despite struggling with his putter is because he hits the ball so far and straight. if he could putt even average each week, he would win 80% of the tournaments he entered.

Just like Jordan Spieth would miss 50% of cuts if he didnt putt like he did. 

Its swings and roundabouts, we all have our strengths and weaknesses
		
Click to expand...

Up until a few months ago I would have agreed with you, but I've slowly changed my mind... I seen the pic of Rory with Frampton post fight, and he looks like a buff athlete;  On Friday I also seen some slo-mo's of his swing and his biceps are bulging and strained at address.  His body type & shape has changed significantly over the past few years, there has to be an impact - he's went from a kid with an ingrained natural ability that matured naturally and at the same pace as his body to a lean, trim, muscular athlete.












His muscles are bigger and they have to be accommodated in the swing.  But, it's mostly putting is where the problem is, and maybe (and I am no expert!!) he's lost that sense of subtle touch and pace control?  

Maybe it's like Bruce Banner vs The Hulk - one will win the long drive contest, but the other will put the ball in the hole in less shots!


----------



## MendieGK (Aug 1, 2016)

why do people think getting fit means you lose feel? thats ridiculous.

Everyone gets on about Tiger getting too 'bulky' (this misplaced word we like to use on the forum), but then fail to notice that he was the best putter on tour?


----------



## mcbroon (Aug 1, 2016)

Rory is ranked 187th on the PGA Tour from inside 10ft. 

Statistically, Spieth has a far better chance of holing a 15 footer than Rory does a 6 footer.

He won't win another major until he sorts it out.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 1, 2016)

mcbroon said:



			Rory is ranked 187th on the PGA Tour from inside 10ft. 

Statistically, Spieth has a far better chance of holing a 15 footer than Rory does a 6 footer.

He won't win another major until he sorts it out.
		
Click to expand...


Thats a a ridiculous statement. Sorry couldn't resist &#128513;&#128077;


----------



## mcbroon (Aug 1, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			Thats a a ridiculous statement. Sorry couldn't resist &#128513;&#128077;
		
Click to expand...

Which one?


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 1, 2016)

mcbroon said:



			Which one? 

Click to expand...

None of them &#128513; It's just earlier in the blog it was said to me. &#128563;&#128077;


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 1, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			" that the gym has been detrimental "

Absolutely, 100%.
		
Click to expand...

Totally disagree I would say it is totally the opposite.

He has built himself up over an extended period of time not overnight and has won tournaments during his building process.

He would have the best coaches and nutritionists and would have been stretching every day during his career keeping his body flexible allowing for muscle growth.

Playing every day and hitting it hard will certainly take its toll his body and being unfit would almost certainly have led to injury if he never gained strength.

Imo the tournament last week was down to his putting the stats proved that.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 1, 2016)

mcbroon said:



			Rory is ranked 187th on the PGA Tour from inside 10ft. 

Statistically, Spieth has a far better chance of holing a 15 footer than Rory does a 6 footer.

He won't win another major until he sorts it out.
		
Click to expand...

A lot of guff on this thread - but this is the answer.
He can't putt
He does everything else as well or better than everyone else
He just can't putt....


----------



## Fish (Aug 1, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			i don't want to be rude, but thats such an uninformed view. 

Professional weightlifters? really? he's squatting 1.5x his bodyweight, something anyone who regularly visits the gym and does the right things should be able to do. 

Deadlift, he does around 160kg, also not an extreme weight. 

Do you lot really think he just walks in and does what he wants, he has a PT employed to work with him full time. 

If he wanted to 'bulk' (which is a crazy word to use about Rory), do you really think he would still weight and look how he does? he would weight about 18stone and be absolutely ripped.

I suggest those of you that think he wants to look like a body builder 'google' - body builder.
		
Click to expand...

I don't care if you think it's "uninformed", it's my opinion and I ain't changing it for anyone &#128540;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 1, 2016)

McIlroy has been going to the gym and toning up for a number of years and it hasn't stopped him winning majors and other big comps around the world , his short game is still great as it his wedge play he just has a putting issue - he will get it sorted and will be winning majors soon enough.


----------



## derryork76 (Aug 1, 2016)

2 rite squire Dannagher!


----------



## HankMarvin (Aug 1, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			McIlroy has been going to the gym and toning up for a number of years and it hasn't stopped him winning majors and other big comps around the world , his short game is still great as it his wedge play he just has a putting issue - he will get it sorted and will be winning majors soon enough.
		
Click to expand...

What makes you soi sure ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 1, 2016)

HankMarvin said:



			What makes you soi sure ?
		
Click to expand...

Because he has been through these periods in his career before and gone on to win majors once again - he has shown he is mentality strong and it's clear he is a streaky putter and when he hits a good steak no one can touch him


----------



## 13Aces (Aug 1, 2016)

Yes agreed, McIlroy has been working with weights for some time but now he has noticeably "bulked up". This is undoubtedly affecting his swing (did the same to Faldo). Now, although he stills gets right through the shot to a classic across the shoulders finish it somehow looks a lot tighter to my eye. At the completion of the swing his whole body looks "taut". 
So often before he used to hit many iron shots that almost took the pin out-- not so often now. His putting stroke looks much too long (especially on the backswing).


----------



## HankMarvin (Aug 1, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Because he has been through these periods in his career before and gone on to win majors once again - he has shown he is mentality strong and it's clear he is a streaky putter and when he hits a good steak no one can touch him
		
Click to expand...

Why hasn't he been working on it already surley he has known for months what the problem is so why has he been unable to sort it ?

Maybe it's to late for him or maybe he just doesn't care and is enjoying having the weekends off .


----------



## Tongo (Aug 1, 2016)

HankMarvin said:



			Why hasn't he been working on it already *surley he has known for months what the problem is so why has he been unable to sort it ?*

Maybe it's to late for him or maybe he just doesn't care and is enjoying having the weekends off .
		
Click to expand...

Is golf that easy then? Just a quick fix and everything returns to normal?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 1, 2016)

HankMarvin said:



			Why hasn't he been working on it already surley he has known for months what the problem is so why has he been unable to sort it ?

Maybe it's to late for him or maybe he just doesn't care and is enjoying having the weekends off .
		
Click to expand...

I'm pretty he is working on it just hasn't clicked right now - same with every single other golfer that has ever played , sometimes things just don't happen straight away and then one day it clicks and it will work for him


----------



## HankMarvin (Aug 1, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Is golf that easy then? Just a quick fix and everything returns to normal?
		
Click to expand...

I never said it was, it was Phil who said that he will be back, I can't see it given his performances over the last few months and at his level we should have seen some sort of improvement by now.


----------



## HankMarvin (Aug 1, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'm pretty he is working on it just hasn't clicked right now - same with every single other golfer that has ever played , sometimes things just don't happen straight away and then one day it clicks and it will work for him
		
Click to expand...

At this level its more than just waiting for something to click surley


----------



## Tongo (Aug 1, 2016)

HankMarvin said:



			I never said it was, it was Phil who said that he will be back, I can't see it given his performances over the last few months and *at his level we should have seen some sort of improvement by now.*

Click to expand...

Why? There's no surefire guarantees in any sport, no matter what level you play at. Sometimes things go wrong and players cant rediscover their old form. Look at Ian Baker-Finch, look at David Duval. 

On the flip side it might all click for Rory (read one of John Feinstein's books to see how players talk about the Click) and he could soon be winning plenty again. 

Sport is not an exact science.


----------



## HankMarvin (Aug 1, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Why? There's no surefire guarantees in any sport, no matter what level you play at. Sometimes things go wrong and players cant rediscover their old form. Look at Ian Baker-Finch, look at David Duval. 

On the flip side it might all click for Rory (read one of John Feinstein's books to see how players talk about the Click) and he could soon be winning plenty again. 

Sport is not an exact science.
		
Click to expand...

Yep well at the moment he is not winning so let's just wait and see how long it takes, some folk on hear think be is still the best player out there, fact is he is a long way short of being the best.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 1, 2016)

Comparing Rory and Jordan
Last 3 years...
Rory - Played 60, Won 9, Top 10s - 28, MC - 7
Jordan Played 75, Won 9, Top 10s - 27, MC - 9

This year
 Rory - played 16, won 1, Top 10s - 9, MC - 3
Jordan Played 18, Won 2, Top 10s - 5, MC - 2

Broadly similar records....

So......Spieth is obviously finished too.....&#128537;


----------



## Robobum (Aug 1, 2016)

There's probably a stat to disagree with this, but he always seems a very poor wedge player in comparison to other top players to me.

For someone who has to hit a wedge so often because of his length I think he should be hitting it closer.

That's my perception of him and I can't be arsed to claim a googled stat as my opinion.


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Aug 1, 2016)

Robobum said:



			There's probably a stat to disagree with this, but he always seems a very poor wedge player in comparison to other top players to me.For someone who has to hit a wedge so often because of his length I think he should be hitting it closer.That's my perception of him and I can't be arsed to claim a googled stat as my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

Gotta agree with this. Just doesn't seem to get close to flags enough, doesn't putt great at the moment and then his head goes down. Nasty little vicious circle.


----------



## Tiger man (Aug 1, 2016)

Robobum said:



			There's probably a stat to disagree with this, but he always seems a very poor wedge player in comparison to other top players to me.

For someone who has to hit a wedge so often because of his length I think he should be hitting it closer.

That's my perception of him and I can't be arsed to claim a googled stat as my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

LP is gonna get ya


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 1, 2016)

He would have won more in the past 3 years if he had left his body alone IMO.

No coincidence that he's missing cuts and      hasn't won a major in a couple of years. It's obvious to me that if you change your natural body weight, muscle mass, size, etc that it will impact the golf swing.

Totally unnatural and unnecessary IMO.


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 1, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			He would have won more in the past 3 years if he had left his body alone IMO.

No coincidence that he's missing cuts and      hasn't won a major in a couple of years. It's obvious to me that if you change your natural body weight, muscle mass, size, etc that it will impact the golf swing.

Totally unnatural and unnecessary IMO.
		
Click to expand...

Most sports stars physiques change over time. He was obviously going to get fitter as his lifestyle changed. He was never a skinny lad, you could even say chubby when he first came on the scene and has turned that into muscle. He's an athlete, as are most of the top players. I really don't know how the size he is, or even if he was huge, it would affect his putting stroke. Which is all he needs to improve imo.


----------



## Slab (Aug 2, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Because he has been through these periods in his career before and gone on to win majors once again -* he has shown he is mentality strong* and it's clear he is a streaky putter and when he hits a good steak no one can touch him
		
Click to expand...

He clearly is in certain circumstances but equally there's a few areas he's shown himself to be mentally much weaker than you'd expect from a top player



_"hits a good steak"_ made me smile, is that the same as pounding skirt


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 2, 2016)

Spear-Chucker said:



			Gotta agree with this. Just doesn't seem to get close to flags enough, doesn't putt great at the moment and then his head goes down. Nasty little vicious circle.
		
Click to expand...

And it's been that way for a while. Personally I don't think his head is in a good place anyway and he just doesn't seem like he wants to be there some of the time. He'll certainly not get close to Tiger's number of majors and wonder if he'll even match Faldo's tally


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 2, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			And it's been that way for a while. Personally I don't think his head is in a good place anyway and he just doesn't seem like he wants to be there some of the time. He'll certainly not get close to Tiger's number of majors and wonder if he'll even match Faldo's tally
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha that is so funny Homer[wont match Faldo] you just crack me up.

The reason he looks glum sometimes is because his game is off not because he is having a mental breakdown away from the course.
As he said at the USPGA if anyone else had his long game and putted well they would be up the top of the leaderboard.
He is looking for something regarding his putting and there is no doubt when he does he will win many many more tournaments imo of course,


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Aug 2, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			And it's been that way for a while. Personally I don't think his head is in a good place anyway and he just doesn't seem like he wants to be there some of the time. He'll certainly not get close to Tiger's number of majors and wonder if he'll even match Faldo's tally
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. Looks like the player least happy to be out there most of the time. That's not a winning mentality and points to some problems or significant weaknesses.


----------



## 13Aces (Aug 2, 2016)

Spear-Chucker said:



			Agreed. Looks like the player least happy to be out there most of the time. That's not a winning mentality and points to some problems or significant weaknesses.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree.


----------



## mcbroon (Aug 2, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Ha ha that is so funny Homer[wont match Faldo] you just crack me up.

The reason he looks glum sometimes is because his game is off not because he is having a mental breakdown away from the course.
As he said at the USPGA if anyone else had his long game and putted well they would be up the top of the leaderboard.
He is looking for something regarding his putting and there is no doubt when he does he will win many many more tournaments imo of course,
		
Click to expand...

I don't know, mate. The more I see him putting like this, and the more his shoulders slump when it's not going his way, the more I wonder whether he has the will or the mentality to get himself back to where he should be, which is blowing away the field and mopping up majors.

If I had to bet right now on whether he'll win another one, I'd say no.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 2, 2016)

mcbroon said:



			I don't know, mate. The more I see him putting like this, and the more his shoulders slump when it's not going his way, the more I wonder whether he has the will or the mentality to get himself back to where he should be, which is blowing away the field and mopping up majors.

If I had to bet right now on whether he'll win another one, I'd say no.
		
Click to expand...

Again he has been like this before - do you remember the slumping after the duck hook in the masters , the throwing the iron in the lake , the bending of the club - only to then go on and win majors and wgc 

He gets written off every single year - a couple weeks ago he was winning the Irish Open and sinking a good deal amount of putts


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 2, 2016)

mcbroon said:



			I don't know, mate. The more I see him putting like this, and the more his shoulders slump when it's not going his way, the more I wonder whether he has the will or the mentality to get himself back to where he should be, which is blowing away the field and mopping up majors.

If I had to bet right now on whether he'll win another one, I'd say no.
		
Click to expand...

Seriously no more majors absolute bonkers mate.
We have all had slumps and look at ways to improve but Rory is class and will win many more majors unless of course he retires.


----------



## mcbroon (Aug 2, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Seriously no more majors absolute bonkers mate.
We have all had slumps and look at ways to improve but Rory is class and will win many more majors unless of course he retires.
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			Again he has been like this before - do you remember the slumping after the duck hook in the masters , the throwing the iron in the lake , the bending of the club - only to then go on and win majors and wgc 

He gets written off every single year - a couple weeks ago he was winning the Irish Open and sinking a good deal amount of putts
		
Click to expand...

Yep, I remember and yep, it absolutely should be bonkers. 

My belief is that Rory playing well is at a level the others can't reach. If he played his best all the time, he'd win all the time. But he's so far from that just now and there's something about him that makes me think his head's not in the right place a) to compete or b) to fix it. I don't know what it is and I have no evidence for it beyond what I perceive. 

I absolutely hope I'm wrong because he's mesmerising when he's on it. All of his major wins have been brilliant to watch and I want him to go beyond Faldo, Seve and all the others. 

Right now, though, there's not much about him that gives me any hope that he will.


----------



## Oohmeoldbacksknackered (Aug 3, 2016)

SEX!!!!!

Either he's getting too much or not enough.....

It's all down to his natural bodily fluids..

&#128552;&#128561;&#128560;


----------



## bladeplayer (Aug 3, 2016)

Even Jordan Speith is missing putts now , its a streaky game guys , he will blossom again for a while maybe win a few more  majors then it will be back to the will he wont he , 

Day is awesome at the moment , not winning all the majors tho , 4 different ones this year ,


----------



## drdel (Aug 3, 2016)

Oohmeoldbacksknackered said:



			SEX!!!!!

Either he's getting too much or not enough.....

It's all down to his natural bodily fluids..

&#55357;&#56872;&#55357;&#56881;&#55357;&#56880;
		
Click to expand...

You're probably right, the new ones obviously sapping his strength and making his nerves jangle - didn't his previous slump coincide with his time with the Tennis girl. :mmm:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 26, 2016)

I think it's very worthy to bump this thread after last nights stunning golf 

The amount writing of Rory was ridiculous 

He showed again that when on form he is streets ahead of the rest 

He is clearly a streaky golfer yet when he does have a lull too many are quick to write him off


----------



## bobmac (Sep 26, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think it's very worthy to bump this thread after last nights stunning golf 

The amount writing of Rory was ridiculous 

He showed again that when on form he is streets ahead of the rest 

He is clearly a streaky golfer yet when he does have a lull too many are quick to write him off
		
Click to expand...

You beat me to it


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 26, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think it's very worthy to bump this thread after last nights stunning golf 

The amount writing of Rory was ridiculous 

He showed again that when on form he is streets ahead of the rest 

He is clearly a streaky golfer yet when he does have a lull too many are quick to write him off
		
Click to expand...

Hardly streets ahead though Phil he could have lost quite easily if Chappel never messed up.

Tiger was streets ahead theres a big difference.


----------



## MendieGK (Sep 26, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Hardly streets ahead though Phil he could have lost quite easily if Chappel never messed up.

Tiger was streets ahead theres a big difference.
		
Click to expand...


If rory plays his best and everyone else plays their best, Rory would win EVERY single event by at least 4 shots.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 26, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think it's very worthy to bump this thread after last nights stunning golf 

The amount writing of Rory was ridiculous 

He showed again that when on form he is streets ahead of the rest 

He is clearly a streaky golfer yet when he does have a lull too many are quick to write him off
		
Click to expand...

Rory will undoubtebly win more majors and he is working hard on his putting, but did you actually watch last night because on the broadcast I watched he was never streets ahead of the rest, he played great as did Chappell and Moore and DJ went the other way, until the 2 on 16 I doubt anyone thought he could win, 
Moore and Chappell pushed him close, agree with your posts about Rory winning again, but no way was he streets ahead last night.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 26, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Rory will undoubtebly win more majors and he is working hard on his putting, but did you actually watch last night because on the broadcast I watched he was never streets ahead of the rest, he played great as did Chappell and Moore and DJ went the other way, until the 2 on 16 I doubt anyone thought he could win, 
Moore and Chappell pushed him close, agree with your posts about Rory winning again, but no way was he streets ahead last night.
		
Click to expand...

Fully agree. 

I think it shows what most say. When Rory putts reasonable well he will always be in with a shot. But most would agree that holing out from 120yards is more luck than skill. 

That being said, was glad to see him win as good for rider cup and he's always said he wanted to win it.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 26, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			If rory plays his best and everyone else plays their best, Rory would win EVERY single event by at least 4 shots.
		
Click to expand...

That maybe the case but he doesn't.

Tiger did so he was streets ahead.

Rory has not and is not streets ahead.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 26, 2016)

Brilliant by Rory (and Moore to be fair) last night. Thought the playoff was fantastic with some brilliant pressure putting.


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Sep 26, 2016)

Wonderful to see Rory firing on almost all cylinders, save a few putts. A quite majestic sight which shoves the opposition into the shadows when it's on. 

Just goes to show the difference a few weeks makes and a little confidence on the greens. Hope he keeps the improvement up, works on his wedges some more and loses the sulky behaviour. He could go places.


----------



## derryork76 (Sep 26, 2016)

Stunning golf played by Rory. Some of the shots he played gave me goose bumps! And to think I had the audacity to critise him on this forum.

I am ashamed of myself. Rory is on a different level when he plays like this but of course he cannot always produce it. I will have to live with that and wait until he does!!!


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 26, 2016)

Tiger's shortgame was way ahead of Rory's at his best and Rory's obviously struggled on the greens in the last couple of years but I think the biggest difference is the rest of the field. Tiger wasn't just good on his own, he was playing against a field that wasn't as good as it has been in the last 6 or 7 years. If Rory and Tiger were the same age now, I think they'd be roughly equivalent in success.


----------



## User62651 (Sep 26, 2016)

Didn't see it but he's clearly back to something like his best the last few weeks. He has so much success and wealth already for one so young, you've got to hope he stays motivated, get the impression with him sometimes he'd rather be somewhere else particularly if he's not hitting it as well as he can, he's not a Harrington style grinder, only A game or no game so its top 3 or nowhere usually.
Should do well at RC shortly.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 26, 2016)

Epic golf from Rory yesterday - bar one 'caught in two minds' pitch on the 18th when played as an extra hole - just loved it.


----------



## freddielong (Sep 26, 2016)

It's funny that this was the thread you picked to bump when this thread was about making the wrong decisions at the wrong time and his caddie never appearing to add anything or help him make better decision, as last night was the first time I have seen Rorys caddie disagree with him, it didn't make any difference as he played the shot he wanted anyway.

As for Rory being streaks ahead of everyone else he is someone who when he puts 4 good rounds together he wins no one else gets close.

He is the closest I have seen to Tiger, the big difference though was in his prime Tiger makes the putt on the first play off hole.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 26, 2016)

Just loved his low punched long iron under the branches of the tree and over the water second time they played the 18th in the play-off holes.  Caddy clearly wanted him to simply hit a sandy wedge over the tree - Rory's reply was that he didn't fancy it,  even though it was clearly (to this viewer and obbviously his caddy) the easier and much safer shot.


----------



## MendieGK (Sep 26, 2016)

freddielong said:



			He is the closest I have seen to Tiger, the big difference though was in his prime Tiger makes the putt on the first play off hole.
		
Click to expand...

Very much agree


----------



## JamesR (Sep 26, 2016)

maxfli65 said:



			Didn't see it but he's clearly back to something like his best the last few weeks. He has so much success and wealth already for one so young, you've got to hope he stays motivated, get the impression with him sometimes he'd rather be somewhere else particularly if he's not hitting it as well as he can, he's not a Harrington style grinder, only A game or no game *so its top 3 or nowhere usually*.
Should do well at RC shortly.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting point - he's actually had 12 top 10's in 2016, same number as Jason Day with the same number of wins (3), from the same number of starts (20).


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 26, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Rory will undoubtebly win more majors and he is working hard on his putting, but did you actually watch last night because on the broadcast I watched he was never streets ahead of the rest, he played great as did Chappell and Moore and DJ went the other way, until the 2 on 16 I doubt anyone thought he could win, 
Moore and Chappell pushed him close, agree with your posts about Rory winning again, but no way was he streets ahead last night.
		
Click to expand...

He was streets ahead the last few hours I watched. In reality he should have had it wrapped up in regulation play. Apart from that par 3 he was by far the strongest  player in the play offs as well.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 26, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Just loved his low punched long iron under the branches of the tree and over the water second time they played the 18th in the play-off holes.  Caddy clearly wanted him to simply hit a sandy wedge over the tree - Rory's reply was that he didn't fancy it,  even though it was clearly (to this viewer and obbviously his caddy) the easier and much safer shot.
		
Click to expand...

Not quite correct in what you say.

They obviously have already discussed the shot Rory ends up playing but just before he does JP actually suggests "another option" which Rory dismisses straight away so actually far away from "clearly" going for the safer option.

It was a risky play but Rory obviously fancied he could pull it off and ultimately has the final say and its also obvious that JP understands that.


----------



## Tommo21 (Sep 26, 2016)

Hardly streets ahead................miles ahead.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 26, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			Tiger's shortgame was way ahead of Rory's at his best and Rory's obviously struggled on the greens in the last couple of years but I think the biggest difference is the rest of the field. Tiger wasn't just good on his own, he was playing against a field that wasn't as good as it has been in the last 6 or 7 years. If Rory and Tiger were the same age now, I think they'd be roughly equivalent in success.
		
Click to expand...

First and foremost the players play the course.

the countless rounds under par, massive winning margins. Woods at his best for me is still better than Rory at his best. The biggest difference was that woods was at his best for years. Nit months at a turn. 
Their top game may be similar. But woods had his top game far more often.


----------



## JamesR (Sep 26, 2016)

I think Tiger dominated like no one else can. 

They talk on TV about the amazing season Dustin Johnson has had, he's only won 3 times in 2016, Tiger had 13 years with 3 or more wins (including 10 in 2000 and 9 in 2006).

He's still won more tournaments on the PGA tour since 2008 than anyone else: 18, to Rory's 13 and DJ's 12 - and it seems that he's barely played in that period.

I think the game at present is about 10 or so top players, who will all do well and alternate who is on top for any short period, as they are all of a similar level - but Tiger was dominant against some great players (Phil, Ernie, Goosen, Scott, Furyk etc).


----------



## Tommo21 (Sep 26, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			First and foremost the players play the course.

the countless rounds under par, massive winning margins. Woods at his best for me is still better than Rory at his best. The biggest difference was that woods was at his best for years. Nit months at a turn. 
Their top game may be similar. But woods had his top game far more often.
		
Click to expand...

I think we need a few more years of Rory to draw these conclusions.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 26, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Rory will undoubtebly win more majors and he is working hard on his putting, but did you actually watch last night because on the broadcast I watched he was never streets ahead of the rest, he played great as did Chappell and Moore and DJ went the other way, until the 2 on 16 I doubt anyone thought he could win, 
Moore and Chappell pushed him close, agree with your posts about Rory winning again, but no way was he streets ahead last night.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. Hardly a streets ahead performance and others contributed to their own downfall. It will of course do wonders for his confidence for this week but going forward I don't see him dominating in the way Woods did.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 26, 2016)

Tommo21 said:



			I think we need a few more years of Rory to draw these conclusions.
		
Click to expand...

Which conclusions?

Rory's entries career highlights accumulated probably fit into a year of woods career.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 26, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			He was streets ahead the last few hours I watched. In reality he should have had it wrapped up in regulation play. Apart from that par 3 he was by far the strongest  player in the play offs as well.
		
Click to expand...

We obviously have different definitions of what "streets ahead" means, both Moore and Chappell had putts on the 72nd hole to win which Rory could've done nothing about and Moore took him to 3 play off holes, his eagle was fantastic but lucky and brought him right back into it.


----------



## big_matt (Sep 26, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			If rory plays his best and everyone else plays their best, Rory would win EVERY single event by at least 4 shots.
		
Click to expand...

So if Stenson plays like he did in the last round at troon, rory still beats him by at least 4 shots as long as he plays at his best? 

Not sure about that.....


----------



## hines57 (Sep 26, 2016)

say what we all will about Rory and his team - but he's the one $11.5M better off this morning!!


----------



## bobmac (Sep 26, 2016)

hines57 said:



			say what we all will about Rory and his team - but he's the one $11.5M better off this morning!!
		
Click to expand...

His girlfriend might be able to afford a new kitchen now  :lol:


----------

